

Ask YC: Do you know how to cut down a .caf file? - nomad

We just released an iPhone app that's 2.2mb. We're trying to cut down the audio .caf (.5mb now) to make it more efficient.  Any ideas?
======
thomasswift
I really don't think you can. .caf gives you a big increase in quality to
size. Is there a reason you choose .caf over mp3?

~~~
nomad
You're only allowed to use .caf, .aif, or .wav files.

~~~
thomasswift
Your right. Sorry about that.

~~~
nomad
No worries. There's no clear cut reason for that limitation, it's just there.

~~~
thomasswift
On the Stanford iPhone class they have some sample code for using
AVAudioPlayer (it's in 2.2) and they are loading an mp3 from within the
project.

<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php> Lecture 20 -
20-AVWSamples.zip

This is an intersting area to me, so post any reasons you shy away from it.
Cheers!

